# Sexiest Car Ever.....



## deebo (Nov 9, 2009)

was down the coast the other day and couldnt resist taking a pic.....pretty dody as taken with my crackberry but I almost wet myself. I love these cars.....they are sex on wheels!

Although I would settle for an RS4 as well....


----------



## kristian101 (Nov 9, 2009)

yup i would have to agree with you on that one.
audi r8 jizzz in my pants.......


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh god... I just came.
I love Audi's, that's my future car. Did you touch it? Although it probably would have tipped you over the edge and you would have wet yourself.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 9, 2009)

its no old chev, but i'd drive it if i had to.


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 9, 2009)

its definately a nice car,but sexiest ever????(looking for shakes head emoticon)


----------



## deebo (Nov 9, 2009)

good to see you would put yourself out stu...life can be tough sometimes! haha!

Nah, didnt touch it for fear of soiling myself but i did see some little grimy kids putting there hands all over it to look in at the engine. Felt like giving them a whack round the ears but dont think their parents would have appreciated it!

Audis are probably my fav cars at the moment. They are just so stylish and apart frolm the R8 are pretty discreet and understated.


----------



## ravan (Nov 9, 2009)

i dont see what's so sexy about it >.>
this on the other hand:






*drools*


----------



## wranga (Nov 9, 2009)

if you say so. it just dosent do it for me


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 9, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> its no old chev, but i'd drive it if i had to.


 I'm hearing ya. I want a 4 door 1967 Impala.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 9, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Impala!!!


ravan said:


> i dont see what's so sexy about it >.>
> this on the other hand:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 9, 2009)

This is one of the sexiest cars ever... in my mind anyways...




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3053/2511914555_2202be2130.jpg


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 9, 2009)

David Evans said:


> Nah, didnt touch it for fear of soiling myself .


 
or fear of the owner forcing your head into your ..............


----------



## antaresia_boy (Nov 9, 2009)

So this si what you do in your spare time...Jizz at cars


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Nov 9, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> This is one of the sexiest cars ever... in my mind anyways...


 

now that car ****s all over the other one!


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 9, 2009)

antaresia_boy said:


> So this si what you do in your spare time...Jizz at cars


 argh!damn thats what those marks on my car were:evil:


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 9, 2009)

i had a run against a black r8 a few weeks ago. And i wasn't in a slow car. 
But omfg did i get put in my place then.
Engineering masterpiece.
Sure. Appreciate the classics but you have to open your mind guys. Old school's cool but modern technology as fn amazing.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 9, 2009)

That's what i'm talkin' BOUT! 2009 Camaro.....YES!!!


TahneeMaree said:


> This is one of the sexiest cars ever... in my mind anyways...


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 9, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> i had a run against a black r8 a few weeks ago. And i wasn't in a slow car.
> But omfg did i get put in my place then.
> Engineering masterpiece.
> Sure. Appreciate the classics but you have to open your mind guys. Old school's cool but modern technology as fn amazing.


 Hehe....Many People try that against my Mates, SS. It looks stock apart from a set of 20's to most people. Little do they know it much more than just a standard 6.0L V8...lol. Never Judge a book by its cover. 

Those clever enough spot the dinner plate sized Harrop Brakes hiding behind the Mags (only reason he got bigger wheels was to fit the brakes) and when they see that they definately second guess running him, hehe.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 9, 2009)

Got a spare 700Gs JJ? I hear that's what they go for... I WILL become wealthy enough to own one and I shall name it... "Bumblebee"


----------



## firsttimebreeder (Nov 9, 2009)

wat about a 1969 boss ford mustang 302 arrghhhh. in my opinion this rips all!!  its not mine..


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 9, 2009)

*drool* must have mustang!


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 9, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> Got a spare 700Gs JJ? I hear that's what they go for... I WILL become wealthy enough to own one and I shall name it... "Bumblebee"


 You should be please to see this then!!!!!

Price is in American Dollars and Doesn't include a 1.5% dealer charge.

V6 LS ranges from $22,245 
V6 1LT ranges from $23,880 
V6 2LT ranges from $26,580 
V8 1SS ranges from $30,245 
*V8 2SS ranges from $33,430*

*YEAH BABY!!!!*


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 9, 2009)

*gapes* OMG...

Though the one I heard the price of was a "concept car"... so probs not roadworthy and full on all the futuristic technologies.... Dunno.


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 9, 2009)

*Quite Sexy...*

Well it's no ferrari etc but I still think my car is one sexy looking beast and for such a small motor"rotary" it gets up and boogies but a little underpowered down low but revs out to the max!!Also it's a great car to drive,I've tried to get it sliding etc but it just sticks to the road like super glue,plus I like the few extra features I've not had before with the suicide doors and tiptronic gearbox so I can use either normal auto or switch it to tiptronic and change gears on the up and down paddles on the steering wheel or just push the gear stick up or down,plus cruise control which sort of gives me a better chance of not getting done speeding!!


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 9, 2009)

wow! i have seen these cars on the road and they are truly AWESOME. love them


----------



## slim6y (Nov 9, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> This is one of the sexiest cars ever... in my mind anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, I assume the label 'concept car' would mean this one isn't in production which brings me to my next point - how did Bumble Bee just happen to drive by one on two wheels and get a clip on so he could become a 'concept' car?

But otherwise, I guess if I had the money I'd probably still prefer a car I could drive anywhere and make it over speed bumps without being wedged for 14 hours... Oh, call me practical...


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 9, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> This is one of the sexiest cars ever... in my mind anyways...


*Gee Wizz TahneeMaree they are just on $150.000,00 thats an awfull lot of folding...cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Nov 9, 2009)

Impala? I'd go a Nova or a Chevelle. 69 or 70. 

As for the 2009 Camaro... i'd prefer this one:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 9, 2009)

Pfffft, my car eats all yours!! (well, except 'Bumblebee', that one is pretty hott)





Ferrari Enzo 


However this one is my favourite...




Subaru Tribeca (My Daddy's Car )


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 9, 2009)

I like utes and cars with big wheels for offroad like what bogans drive


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 9, 2009)

Just_Joshin said:


> Those clever enough spot the dinner plate sized Harrop Brakes hiding behind the Mags (only reason he got bigger wheels was to fit the brakes) and when they see that they definately second guess running him, hehe.


 
lol, same when people notice the harness's in my rx7

BROWNS. go the Rotors


----------



## KingSirloin (Nov 9, 2009)

C'mon people....being a reptile site, and a reptile fan.....why not complete the picture with something appropriate. The Shelby GT500 Super Snake.

Forget about that Camaro 'thing'.....lol

This is authority on the road.


----------



## naledge (Nov 9, 2009)

i'll just leave these here.


----------



## BrownHash (Nov 9, 2009)

David Evans said:


> was down the coast the other day and couldnt resist taking a pic.....pretty dody as taken with my crackberry but I almost wet myself. I love these cars.....they are sex on wheels!
> 
> Although I would settle for an RS4 as well....



Unless its the V10 version its really not much chop.


----------



## DrNick (Nov 9, 2009)

This little beasty is owned by a friend of mine. took me out for a drive the other day, and all I can say is BLOODY-FREAKIN-AWESOME!

Got some videos but they arent for sharing..... 

now THIS is a sexy car:














sorry 'bout the finger in the second pic LOL iPhone photos.


----------



## Sel (Nov 9, 2009)

bleh...

Id take one of these over any of those fancy looking cars...


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 9, 2009)

RS, you can't even drive the Enzo's on Aussie Roads. So It'll either be staying in the garage or only on the racetrack, lol.



Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Pfffft, my car eats all yours!! (well, except 'Bumblebee', that one is pretty hott)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deebo (Nov 9, 2009)

the V10 is obviously the better one but they both still look goods....309kw/430nm vs 386kw/530nm - thats a fair bit of poke!

drnick - is that your friend who owns it in the pic?? he looksa bout 25! lucky b*stard!! I do agree that lambos are pretty schmick as well....


----------



## vrhq08 (Nov 9, 2009)

makes knickeybooms moist


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 9, 2009)

Yea baby


----------



## ravan (Nov 9, 2009)

vrhq08 said:


> makes knickeybooms moist



*drools* that is hot!


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 9, 2009)

this is a sexy car....


----------



## bongie555 (Nov 10, 2009)

the latest wheels magazine has published their 50 sexiest cars ever and on top of their list is a lambo muira, no 19 and my personal favourite is the mercedes benz SL65 AMG Black Series.
if i was a girl i would get pregnant just driving an SL65, AMG tuned 6.0 litre V12 with Mercedes' finish, now thats just class....if not a gull wing 300SL would do me too...


----------



## method (Nov 10, 2009)

Pf.

Get this into you











One day once I convince the missus


----------



## morgs202 (Nov 10, 2009)

[video=youtube;JPtPCMNWOZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPtPCMNWOZw[/video] This owned by a friend of mine, and its freakin awsome. Not street legal though. As for sex on wheels, audi R8 for sure. Preferably then new v10 version. Saleen s7 tt would be nice too...


----------



## Lil_Kizza (Nov 10, 2009)

im gonna have to agree with beardy_boy_6 on this one, id definately prefer the Camaro over the Audi, but would still be awesome to own the Audi


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 10, 2009)

DrNick said:


> This little beasty is owned by a friend of mine. took me out for a drive the other day, and all I can say is BLOODY-FREAKIN-AWESOME!
> 
> Got some videos but they arent for sharing.....
> 
> ...



Hell yes!
Lambo's are by far my fav, so sexy!
One day...


----------



## Palex134 (Nov 10, 2009)

Definitely Audi! That R8 is a great color combo. The b7 RS4 is by far my favorite car ever though. I like Lamborghini too since it's owned by Audi, and all other VAG cars (bentley & bugatti too). 

American cars...eh...not so much. The 2009 corvettes look ok, nice and agressive, and are a great value too. They cost about 30K USD (much cheaper then the European cars) and you get a V8. They just aren't very efficient engines and aren't the quality of European cars. 

My new baby while I'm home in the US; 2010 A4 Turbo Quattro Prestige I love the headlights and the cool technology. Got her in August 2009. (BTW I can't even afford a car yet when I'm in Australia, so I take the bus:lol


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 10, 2009)

firsttimebreeder said:


> wat about a 1969 boss ford mustang 302 arrghhhh. in my opinion this rips all!!  its not mine..


 
You nearly got it right. Mustang <tick>, 1969 <tick>, BOSS <tick>, 302 <wrong>

1969 BOSS 429 Mustang (images taken from Google, NOT my images)


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 10, 2009)

just_joshin said:


>



gotta love the shelby


----------



## Jason (Nov 10, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> its no old chev, but i'd drive it if i had to.



im with you on that... its a stunning car and if i had the money id happily buy one. but give me a 1st generation 69 camaro or a VJ charger anyday!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 10, 2009)

bongie555 said:


> the latest wheels magazine has published their 50 sexiest cars ever and on top of their list is a lambo muira, no 19 and my personal favourite is the mercedes benz SL65 AMG Black Series.
> if i was a girl i would get pregnant just driving an SL65, AMG tuned 6.0 litre V12 with Mercedes' finish, now thats just class....if not a gull wing 300SL would do me too...



Yeah I'll happily second the SL65. After all we are talking "Sexy" cars here not fastest etc.


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Nov 10, 2009)

mines better


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 10, 2009)

KingSirloin said:


> C'mon people....being a reptile site, and a reptile fan.....why not complete the picture with something appropriate. The Shelby GT500 Super Snake.
> 
> Forget about that Camaro 'thing'.....lol
> 
> This is authority on the road.


 Or a Dodge Viper


----------



## Banjo (Nov 10, 2009)

I reckon the most sexiest car would have to be late 70,s Corvettes


----------



## torry666 (Nov 10, 2009)

The sexiest is our LX Torana hatch that my boy has rebuilt, or maybe it was just sexy watchin all the blood, sweat and tears while he rebuilt it. Cant go past the enzo, but not gonna happen in this lifetime.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 10, 2009)

Some of the most sexiest old school. Mopar power!

[video=youtube;g_H7UQjFkT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_H7UQjFkT4[/video]

more mopar power:
[video=youtube;iT_Z3Dh3MWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT_Z3Dh3MWg[/video]

and some aussie pride:

[video=youtube;7uVaGxoq6RE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uVaGxoq6RE[/video]


----------



## melgalea (Nov 10, 2009)

in my eyes the sexiest car EVER is the Lamborghini.....oh yeah.......


----------



## morgs202 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hotness:


----------



## montay (Nov 10, 2009)

sorry, hands down, Alfa Romeo spider is the sexiest car. Okay, so it's unreliable and temperamental, but great to look at - bit like a jungle python, really!


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd have to disagree with most of you here 

Nissan Skyline and Mustangs are the sexiest cars out there ;D

View attachment 107403


View attachment 107404


View attachment 107405


View attachment 107406


----------



## BrownHash (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm a simple man. 

I like my cars clean and stylish.


----------



## billiemay (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm saving up for my first car at the mom. I'm thinking... datsun seximoute!






But i think these would have to be the sexiest...


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 11, 2009)

BrownHash said:


> I'm a simple man.
> 
> I like my cars clean and stylish.



I got to say, I love all my muscle cars and stuff, but that particular BMW really does something for me! It's a very well balanced, non-ridiculous car with loads of class!

But I do think the original poster has a point with that Audi! What a work of art!

(Still, I wouldn't knock back one of those Ford GT40's....shhhhhhh )


----------



## morgs202 (Nov 11, 2009)

Cant really beat this in my very humble opinion. Maybe biased because it can do 407 km/h ....


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 11, 2009)

morgs202 said:


> Cant really beat this in my very humble opinion. Maybe biased because it can do 407 km/h ....


 

Mmmm Veyron


----------



## Weezer (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow i read the title and thought I was going to see a bunch of EH Holdens...oh well....

Audi Schmowdie


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 11, 2009)

Weezer said:


> Wow i read the title and thought I was going to see a bunch of EH Holdens...oh well....



Almost EH........


----------



## Colin (Nov 11, 2009)

david as soon as I saw an audi R8 5.2 FSI quattro I wanted one too.. until I saw the pricetag :lol:
but I like that sexy yellow and black camaro  reminds me of a jungle python


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 11, 2009)

My most fave cars ever. I will have a Mussy one day. They are what I call the sexiest cars ever. '67 was a good year lol

I also think these are a bit sexyy too





XY GTHO






XC Cobra

I love my Fords


----------



## Lewy (Nov 11, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> View attachment 107427
> 
> 
> View attachment 107428
> ...


 
You sure do have great taste in cars  I too love my fords


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 11, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> I love my Fords


 


Lewy said:


> You sure do have great taste in cars  I too love my fords


 
I can feel a Ford v Holden debate brewing........
Never mind, I too am a devout Fordophile, blue oval stamped firmly onto my forehead.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 11, 2009)

Tonksy said:


> I can feel a Ford v Holden debate brewing........
> Never mind, I too am a devout Fordophile, blue oval stamped firmly onto my forehead.


 
Theres no debate about it, Holden fans just need to accept the supremacy of Ford.


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 11, 2009)

Audi's are as nice to drive as they are to look at too, as for Holden or Ford, neither.
But if I really had to choose, Ford. K no one else comment on either of them, we now where it will end.


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't get into the Ford v Holden debate. I've owned old Holdens, Fords, Vals, Chevs, a Sigma(?) and currently have a Mercury to work on. 
A "sexy" car is one that still gets looks 30+ years later, not a pop-out plastic model with an aluminium engine :lol:

You won't see them on the road in 20 years


----------



## Niall (Nov 11, 2009)

What else do i have to say? :lol:


----------



## Weezer (Nov 13, 2009)

method said:


> Pf.
> 
> Get this into you
> 
> ...






Meh, I am pretty happy with this BEAST !!!!!

My American, and my little German Toys:


----------



## Weezer (Nov 13, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Almost EH........




that'll do John, that'll do.

oh yeahhhh.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 13, 2009)

no need for words


----------



## Miffy (Nov 13, 2009)

New Ferarri Dino


----------



## Weezer (Nov 13, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> no need for words






hahahha the car that only a tripper could drive..




Meddling kids.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Nov 13, 2009)

Gotta love the bugatti...407km/h with luxuries like aircon! pity they cost a few bucks though


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 14, 2009)

Miffy said:


> New Ferarri Dino


 OMFG thats sexy:shock:


----------

